# Ever think about onroad?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What if i could tell yall you can race indoors in the AC, and its cheap? A fully tricked out car costs less than $200 and tires and motors last for MONTHS!

http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/XRAY-M18-PRO-Luxury-High-Competition-4WD-Racing-Car-Kit__13284.aspx

Battery packs cost about $15. Racing itself costs between 5 and $7. Run times are about 20 minutes and most races are 10 minutes. And these cars are NOT junk! They are flat out hooked up! And if wonder about competetion, you have world champions racing right here!

http://www.hircr.com/

Its about to get very hot outside. I mean miserably hot and humid. And you find the Biffster out in that heat, except when Im BBQing! 

June marks my 14th year racing RC cars and I've raced just about everything. I am having more fun racing micro than I have racing anything else. Its air conditioned, its layed back with no bad attitudes, its cheap, its fast and its fun!

You guys need to check us out! Trust me! 

Some pics of mine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And this is the next car I want. Its even cheaper, and its very cool! 

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=ROBR39200


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

m18 pro on the way.... ordered it last week


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> And this is the next car I want. Its even cheaper, and its very cool!
> 
> https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=ROBR39200


Daddy Biffster? Can you get me one too? HAHAHAHA!!! That is one sweet car and one that, if I was able to race mini again, would definitely be forking the cash out on!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bbond919 said:


> m18 pro on the way.... ordered it last week


WooHoo!


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

what electronics, motor , batt, etc should i set it up with?? i have a jr xs3 pro radio already....


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Novak spy speed controller, Micro servo is a personal, I prefer the Airtronics digital micro. Motor needs to be stock 180 size. HPI, Duratrax, Orion all have them. The best is the Xray but they seem to be no longer made as they have been removed from stock lists. The summer series we are running will have 2 hand out motors with entry fee


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd run them, but my mother told me when I was young to stay away from strange men! Ha ha ha ha ha. Trey, I rode 15 miles Saturday with 80 lb of dead weight behind me. It hurt. Give me about 60 days and we'll go to Memorial.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

what kinda batt. are required...?? or are their any other specifications for racing???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The servo that the madman mentioned is top of the line. Theres two favorite ones and I run the other. Its a Multiplex digi4. Either servo is the way to go! As far as batteries, I'm hooked on maxamps.com. http://www.maxamps.com/products.php?cat=21

You dont need matched packs now days and at $2.99 a cell, build your own packs and save yourself some money. Rules are 5 cells and they are the 2/3A IB 1400s that most everyone runs. The first upgrade youll need is tires. Trey will have to fill you in on them, I run the older kit that requires different rims.

Hopefully what I'm about to say wont scare you off. These cars are very quick and takes some time to get used too. Belive me, if you want to improve your skills, this is the "Fast Track" to getting skilled very quickly!  Your reactions and hand/eye cordorination will get so good, if you race something else, it'll be a piece of cake!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> I'd run them, but my mother told me when I was young to stay away from strange men! Ha ha ha ha ha. Trey, I rode 15 miles Saturday with 80 lb of dead weight behind me. It hurt. Give me about 60 days and we'll go to Memorial.


Lier! :slimer: You dont run them cuz both Trey and I will smoke you!  LOL

The best racing going is between Trey and I! Were not the best, but we have a blast!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Xray foams sold at stormer hobbies. Soft rear and medium fronts. Kit tires are hard fronts and won't work so you'll want to order the mediums. I have some in stock also but they are a few bucks more to cover shipping


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

I noticed the novak spy has reverse....Is this legal??? Also should i order any spare parts ....or any hop-ups to be ready to go...i think it has sway bars...but what else do yall think...tryin to make 1 order...as for tires...yall are usin foams?? dont those require a tire truer???


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Biff, I'm thinking about getting a 1/18, they look like fun. But, I just bought 3 of them nicely equipped with what I've spent on dogs this weekend. Dang dogs! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

i was checkin out rcuniverse and the had some good deals on some used ones with brushless setups...

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=286631

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=286488

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=286486

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=286245

Their ya go...

but hey chris..still need to get todds truck runnin...findin the time to do it just aint ez.....ill Pm ya my off days comin up and see if it will work for you


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Reverse is legal and I will allow brushless at regular club races in stock class. It will require tuning down the perfomance though. Yes the tires are foams and no a tire truer is not needed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LMK bbond. I've been so budy with ither stuff my truck still has dirt on it from Mike's. And the last time I raced there was Feb. Sometime this week or this weekend I'm going to work on mine, give me a call.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, I'm interested! I have a M18 rolling chassis. Just need a esc, motor, tires and some packs. Well and paint the body. Now I know what to look for to be legal.

I've been into R/C for 7 years and never raced. I'm looking forward to starting.
I also have a T-Maxx, Savage, RC10T2, Mini-T, Mini Quake and a few X-Mods.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Looks like we may be neighbors. Ck my web site for the track www.hircr.com


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah I've been to the site and yes, your not far at all. I'm near the Beltway @ Clay. I plan on stopping by and checking things out.
I also see that you guys do parties? I have 3 girls, 2 of which have birthdays in June.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well if we do a party for ya you'll be my first victim, I mean customer, sounds like fun though!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Forgot to post up that I did order a Scalpel. We won't be running a class for them in the near future but I will be working on them and trying to set the fastest lap.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

LOL, I'd be honored. It does sound like fun! I took the family out to M&M the other weekend to check things out as it's been a long while since I was out there. Watched a couple guys on the track. After we got home one of the girls said they'd like to do that for their B-Day, and since I saw that on your site, I thought that would be awesome fun. We'll talk. 
The one that mentioned it will be turning 11. She drives the T2, but never on a track yet. Still fixing it up. The other one is my youngest, she turns 8. My oldest is 12. We all have something to drive, the wife is into flying, but doesn't have a plane yet. We had a couple cheap micro Ultrix. That was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maxx said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, I'm interested! I have a M18 rolling chassis. Just need a esc, motor, tires and some packs. Well and paint the body. Now I know what to look for to be legal.
> 
> I've been into R/C for 7 years and never raced. I'm looking forward to starting.
> I also have a T-Maxx, Savage, RC10T2, Mini-T, Mini Quake and a few X-Mods.


Welcome to the 2Cool forum Maxx. Looking forward to see you and BBond up at the track!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Gary! Just curious, why do you guys post here more then HRC?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maxx said:


> Thanks Gary! Just curious, why do you guys post here more then HRC?


Which site? THRC? I post there. My handle is Flounder Flinger there. I'm biased to my own site though.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

*toolbox*

while im waiting for my m18 to arrive i have been lookin at tool boxes for the micro stuff... (home depot Gift Card) What are yall packin. Tool wise and parts ...Give me the list..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bbond919 said:


> while im waiting for my m18 to arrive i have been lookin at tool boxes for the micro stuff... (home depot Gift Card) What are yall packin. Tool wise and parts ...Give me the list..


Most guys use a tackle box. The kind with those plastic boxes with the little deviders for small parts. For tools, youll need little ones. Jewlers screwdrivers and small needlenose pliers. You might need a few small metric allen head drivers but Im not sure. I have the Titanium screw kits which is allen head. I belive the sizes are 1 and 1.5 mm. Im also running the Motek 140mm chassis so its hard to say what youll need. I dont remember what the stock car looked like! LOL And mine isnt a "pro" version, its the old style. But otherwise, youll just need the usual tools only smaller.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

As far as parts go, these cars dont break on the HIRCR track. You might wanna consider tuning type option parts like springs. Youll have way too much steering with good tires so youll have to stiffen the front end up. I think I'm using Atomic springs up front, the stiffest ones which are red.

Out of the box and with the tires MadMan mentioned, the car will work pretty darn good. Youll need to pay close attention to the droop screws etc, but thats WAY too much info to try and type out. It would litterly take us days to try that. Get it put together and bring it up to the track. We'll get you guys cars working just fine!  yall will find us very friendly and definitly helpfull!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Where Do You Guys Race? I've Been Thinking Of Getting One My Self.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Where Do You Guys Race? I've Been Thinking Of Getting One My Self.


Right here Phil! 

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool...thanks 4 all the 411....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good reading and info here.

http://www.yourmicro.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53

Alfred is Da Man!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Forgot to post up that I did order a Scalpel. We won't be running a class for them in the near future but I will be working on them and trying to set the fastest lap.


Oh, so the Scalpel would not be considered a 1/18th to run with the XRAY's, RS4's, and BRP's? Why would it need its own class? It should have some disadvantage due to it being 2WD vs 4WD. Just wondering bro!

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Good point, maybe we will!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Oh, so the Scalpel would not be considered a 1/18th to run with the XRAY's, RS4's, and BRP's? Why would it need its own class? It should have some disadvantage due to it being 2WD vs 4WD. Just wondering bro!
> 
> PD2


You betcha we allready talked about it bro!  The MadMan and the BifFster aint too slow! :slimer:

Were sorta on the D/L right now! Might have mine ordered Friday! 

Shhhhhh!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Scalpel in hand, now I gotta get it ready to slice thru traffic. Got a call from a Uncle,nephew team today that use to race at Lunatics. They'll be out at next race with a new ride hopefully


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that is awesome guys! I the Scalpel will definitely be a contender, but it will be interesting to see how that 2WD handles compared to the 4WD. The one thing you can say about the XRAY is that it can be pushed and pushed and its VERY forgiving!

Definitely let us know.....BOTH of you! ;-) hehehehehe

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Scalpelmus is builtimus. This is a cool little car and it's another reason to go smaller scale racing. Racing is racing no matter what. I remember way back when lookin up to a mechanic I use to wrench with telling me a story about the concrete crack races they use to have and thinkin wow. A racer races no matter what it is! Racin for small change compared to racin for big change is a win win deal.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Scalpelmus is builtimus. This is a cool little car and it's another reason to go smaller scale racing. Racing is racing no matter what. I remember way back when lookin up to a mechanic I use to wrench with telling me a story about the concrete crack races they use to have and thinkin wow. A racer races no matter what it is! Racin for small change compared to racin for big change is a win win deal.


I dont see it! :slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I dont see it! :slimer:


I wanna see it.....

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Several times now, I allmost took the Scalpel and hit the "Add to Cart" list. 

Ill wait untill tomarrow and drive the Madmans first! I think!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Several times now, I allmost took the Scalpel and hit the "Add to Cart" list.
> 
> Ill wait untill tomarrow and drive the Madmans first! I think!


Definitely a good idea - that way when you go to the page and hit the "Add to Cart" it won't make you feel like you don't know what you are buying or getting yourself into!:slimer:

If you do run it today, let us know what your thoughts are!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Definitely a good idea - that way when you go to the page and hit the "Add to Cart" it won't make you feel like you don't know what you are buying or getting yourself into!:slimer:
> 
> If you do run it today, let us know what your thoughts are!
> 
> PD2


I tell ya what, its pretty sweet! Trey had to make a few tweaks here and there but before we ran the whole pack up, it would allmost keep up with my M18. It would eat up the M18 in the tight stuff since its so light and has a much lower CG. than the M18. We didnt run it that much since he didnt have a servo saver in it and it needs a tweak here and there yet, but It felt very good and handled just like a 12th scaler would. The quality of the kit is excellent and Im ordering mine tonight! 

And Ill be doing something i said I would never do. Im going brushless. LOL

I love the car, I really do!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, I found some stuff worth noting.

http://www.one18th.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=207


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Edit: 

Slight glitch on ordering the car today. I cant find it online with a site that accepts PayPal.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Tower has it in stock for 139, put in filler to get to 150 and they have a $25 off 150 coupon on the front page.

they take paypal too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You must add a credit card to complete this purchase, possibly because the seller does not accept eChecks. Some payments, like instant and immediate payments, require a credit card.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I lied! This hobby is EXPENSIVE! LOL

Dang! $100 for a micro Spectrum receiver. 

Multiplex Digi4 digital servo, $50

3 battery packs. $42

Keeping me off the streets, 

Priceless!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I tell ya what, its pretty sweet! Trey had to make a few tweaks here and there but before we ran the whole pack up, it would allmost keep up with my M18. It would eat up the M18 in the tight stuff since its so light and has a much lower CG. than the M18. We didnt run it that much since he didnt have a servo saver in it and it needs a tweak here and there yet, but It felt very good and handled just like a 12th scaler would. The quality of the kit is excellent and Im ordering mine tonight!
> 
> And Ill be doing something i said I would never do. Im going brushless. LOL
> 
> I love the car, I really do!


That sounds freakin awesome bro!! Keep us up to date as well as post pics of the car in action! I think it will definitely be a winner for sure!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Finally got the car ordered. What a pain that was! LOL


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase. I'd like to see one of those, definately looks interesting.

Man, I didn't make it up there this weekend. When are you guys open again?


----------

